# Nikon mega-fish-eye: $160-thou and it's yours!



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

*Moby Dick-sized Nikon 6mm F/2.8 Fisheye Lens on Sale for $160,000+*












> a massive Nikon 6mm f/2.8 fisheye lens and it recently went on sale in London for 100,000 British pounds (about $160,800).
> 
> According to Amateur Photographer, the jumbo fisheye lens was created as the "the world's most most extreme wideangle lens to cover the 24x36mm image area when it was unveiled at the Photokina trade show in Cologne, Germany in 1970."
> 
> ...





> The 12-elements-in-9-goups optic delivers a picture angle of 220º.


(amateur photographer via Imaging-resource)


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

Nice, I wonder if the camera body comes with the lens at that price,
Considering the case for the lens comes with room for the camera body.


----------



## iMatt (Dec 3, 2004)

Someone on another site suggested one of these had been the "eye" of HAL 9000... but apparently it was actually a comparatively ordinary 8mm/f8 Nikkor fisheye.

The case looks like an easy fit with an F5 or whatever that is, but it looks like it might be a bit of a tight squeeze with modern Dx series FF SLR... what a pain, drop $160K on a used lens only to find you need a new case.


----------

